
Oscar.go.com can't handle traffic after nominations announced - nanis
https://imgur.com/a/gIEwP
======
nanis
Linked to screenshot instead of the page so as not to exacerbate their
problems. Here is the page:

[http://oscar.go.com/news/nominations/oscar-
nominations-2017-...](http://oscar.go.com/news/nominations/oscar-
nominations-2017-view-the-complete-list-of-nominees)

